# Hamster Wheel Mishap



## Andrew Green (Aug 23, 2006)

[gv]1569125216323959688[/gv]


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 23, 2006)

Man, I hate days like that.


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 23, 2006)

oh my gosh that is sooo cute!​


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 23, 2006)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!  :boing2:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 23, 2006)

You know, it didn't seem to faze the hamster a whole lot - maybe it was just a headrush!


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 23, 2006)

Every day is like that for me.......


----------

